# Silver Molly with swimming difficulties?



## SomeoneXSummer (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
I am new to the world of fish (and the forum) and I hope you all can help me with my silver molly. I got him recently (about a month maybe) and he was fine up until today. He is "swimming" nose down and cant seem to keep himself level. He seems unable to swim and if he gets too close to the bubbler is just pushes him around. (Thats how little he can swim) He doesn't seem to be eating or doing much of anything except just floating where ever the current takes him. My other molly seems just fin as well as the other fish. My tank will be a year old in June if that helps. I do regular 25% water changes (about every two weeks) and I clean the tank bottom regulary. Im not sure what to do? Can I save him?

Thanks to everyone in advance, If you need more info please feel free to ask. 

~Summer


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

In the past I have had fish that suddenly have difficulty swimming, just basically tumbling around, head down or head up when they do "swim" for a few seconds. I've never had such fish recover. I understand several things can cause this, from internal issues (swim bladder trouble), disease, sudden change in water parameters (temperature, pH). Others with more experience with this condition may have suggestions, but I would leave him alone, but recognize it probably will not survive; if it dies, remove it immediately.

A suggestion on water changes, you should do them weekly. It is more beneficial to the fish and the biological equilibrium to change less water more often than more water less often, as it keeps the tank more stabilized in terms of water quality. 25% is a good amount, but weekly would be much better, and I suspect your fish would thank you. Use a good conditioner with all water changes. Vacuum the substrate (gravel) with each waterchange but only skim the surface. Don't dig down into the gravel evey time, that can affect the nitrogen cycle too much. There's a lot of aerobic and anaerobic bacteria activity in the substrate and assuming it is in balance you want it to remain so.


----------



## Venus (Oct 24, 2007)

*Floating issues*

I agree with Byron about performing more frequent and smaller water changes; goldfish are greatly affected by the volume of water above them, but it's also important to lower the water table in your aquarium until the fish rights itself; will make all of the difference. Another reason to get a large tank for your fish.

Goldfish are pond fish by nature; they are acclimated for shallow ponds with plenty of surface area. In order for us to keep them in aquariums some compromises must be made. They prefer less depth and more surface area

Some goldfish are more affected by these types of issues than others, but all of the various types of goldfish are at risk even the common variety, although constipation and bacteria infection may add to the issue; water pressure is the number one cause. 

Here's my article on 'Floating issues' 
GoldFish Emergency 911

Some sites are recommending surgery for some of these fish; ignorance is not bliss. 

Best of luck with your floater and I hope to hear good news from you soon, Venus


----------

